# .html Dateien nach SSI-Anweisungen parsen



## tanja (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

mein Provider sagte mir:

"Wenn man alle .htm Dateien auch als .shtml ausfuehren wuerde, kostet
das zu viel Performance und ihr Webserver wuerde "langsamer" werden. 
Der ganze Seitenaufbau kann sich verlangsamen. Und das am gesamten Server."

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder weisst es jemand: wie langsamer wird es? Es geht um Sekunden oder Minuten? Hängt es  davon ab, wie gross ist eine Seite?

Danke im voraus für eine Antwort
Tanja


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Dezember 2004)

Der Apache-Webserver lässt sich so einstellen, dass .html-Dateien als SSI geparst werden, wenn die html-Datei Ausführrechte hat: X-Bit-Stick oder so ähnlich. Gucke dir einfach eben mal die passende Doku auf httpd.apache.org / SSI-Bereich an - dort wirst du fündig.

Wenn du SSI zwingend benötigst und es dein Hoster nicht aktivieren will -> Hoster wechseln


----------

